# A Little Naughty



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hope this doesn't offend any one...


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

LOL, I dare not show this one to hubby.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Not in the least lol.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Bahahaha now that is funny........


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Love it and I will show hubby.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Proof of a woman's ability to multitask.


----------



## sillytilly (Dec 8, 2012)

martina said:


> Proof of a woman's ability to multitask.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

Hilarious, this is one I will not show to DH. LOL


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

That's multitasking at its limit. Don't think I would recommend trying this one. 
No offense taken. I think it's actually funny.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

funny, funny :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Proof of a woman's ability to multitask.


 :lol: :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

That is way too funny!!


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

That's a step up to fantasizing! :wink:


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Funny!


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

LOL


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

uh. . .oh, oh. . . caught in the act :!:  

not naughty, Hilarious!


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Love it! Will share it also!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Ha..Ha..Ha.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

I think its funny, so no offense taken here.

There are two things that comes to mind with me with this photo. 
First,.. she is a wizard that she can multi-task which does not surprise me because women is known for that. 

And secondly.. doesn't say to much for him if she has to direct her thoughts elsewhere's...lol If you all get my drift here..hahaha..but it is funny.. Poor guy..hahaha


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Used to be,,,,,,, Tom Selleck, Mel Gibson and Sean Connery 
now it is (sl 1-k2-tog-psso,)clickey click


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Hysterical!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha, gives new meaning to knit on


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

I love the huge smile on her face. Can't let that wip wait.

Maggie


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Maybe she is knitting with his back hair, haha


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh! very good :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Maybe she is knitting with his back hair, haha


Oh Kathy that is really gross! Yuck!!! 

Maggie


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Maybe she is knitting with his back hair, haha


Oh Kathy your my kinda girl....LOL... :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> Oh Kathy that is really gross! Yuck!!!
> 
> Maggie


I know but funny


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Maybe she is knitting with his back hair, haha


Kathy! . . .how did you know his name is "Mo"? . . . :lol:


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I know but funny


I know. Gross never rules out funny. As my brother-in-law used to say to my sister about her cooking: "I'm not complaining; I'm just commenting."


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Gives new meaning to 'knitting in bed'.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Maybe she is knitting with his back hair, haha


hahahahahaa..now that is funny.. love it...lol


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

I think this is sooooooo funny! Wish I could put one together with a crochet hook.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Ha ha....  :shock:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wendy nicholls (Jan 22, 2013)

Just shown hubby. Funny


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Definitely funny &#128158;


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

Pure gold


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

And she didn't even drop a stitch! I hope she gets more than one row done!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL hey who took a picture of me!!!!

Di


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Funny,funny,funny!


----------



## Jackyv (Aug 7, 2013)

that's a good one.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

"Now just keep going Honey, till I tell you to stop, as you don't want to see me REALLY annoyed now do you with two needles in my hands?"
----------------------------------------------------------------------
"Can't I finish this row before you start please?"
----------------------------------------------------------------------
"When I said I want to *cast off* everything, I wasn't talking about our clothes!"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
"STOP NEEDLING ME RIGHT NOW!!!"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
"I SAID "NIP AND *T*UCK" YOU DUMMY!!!"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
"KNITTING MACHINE *BED* I SAID!!" "LISTEN!!"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Pearl, "When I said Knit one purl two, I meant something QUITE different!! But what the hell!"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
"So you feel that it helps also with good wool tension as well? We will SEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
"WOW, I have NEVER EVER knitted a complete Jersey in such a short time!!! We must do this AGAIN, at least till my Brother machine is repaired! WOW"
------------------------------------------------------------------------
"So you want a knitted "Willy-Warmer" for cold days in the winter, but maximum size? OK!! I will do my best"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------"
Regards
Andy


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Why would any of us be offended? We've all done both of what is pictured, maybe not at the same time though lol.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Love it


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

W---H---O---A!!!!VIDEO CAM in my------->bedroom???!!!!ROFLMBO :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

dribla said:


> LOL hey who took a picture of me!!!!
> 
> Di


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Probably insults the husband.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Funny. I am not that bad. It is a good one.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

not only funny...but are we knitting in our minds at all times? LOL LOL


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Really amusing. I pinned this on my Pinterest some time ago. So no, no offence taken here.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

At least she is awake!!!!!


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

ROFL....love it


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

my hubby found it very funny.......thanks for posting.....


----------



## Marha (Jul 7, 2011)

:evil: Done it one time or another.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

LOL Funny!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

cute


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Made my morning coffee. Just way to funny. Poor guy.


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Women are GREAT at multitasking!!!
Thanks for sharing!!!
Patty S


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Like!


----------



## KnitIdea (Aug 31, 2011)

Funny! I agree


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I really like that


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Interesting position


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Good one!!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

I saw this and burst out laughing!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Cute, I have to show it to my DH, he'll get a good laugh. Thanks for the humor...absolutely no offense taken.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Now that is a hoot!


Katsch said:


> Haha, gives new meaning to knit on


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

What a Hoot :-D :-D 
I must send this to a few open minded knitters within my
group. (possibly not to one gal that might not appreciate it.
:-( Wish we could lighten her up some!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Hahahaha


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

I guess it is one step more than thinking about what I am going to knit next!!!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Hilarious! I did show it to my husband. He couldn't believe it. I just laughed!;0)


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Funny


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

That is just too cute!!!! LOL


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

haha, I like that.


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

I did -he smiled and shook his head-lol-whatever that means


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Where did you get this picture of me??????? Lol haha


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Wait til I get to the end of this row!


----------



## mississippigirl (Aug 18, 2011)

I will definitely have to show this to my husband. He already thinks I am obsessed with knitting/crocheting. This was just too funny.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

wish I knew how to forward from this site. LOL


----------



## Vickiknits (Dec 12, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't think I'll show this to my husband. He'd half believe it could happen & would be distracted looking over his shoulder. :-D


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

ninie said:


> That's a step up to fantasizing! :wink:


Now THIS cracked me up! Nice one!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I saved the image....just have to show hubby..lol


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

I wonder how much practice that took!!,


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

martina said:


> Proof of a woman's ability to multitask.


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

I wish there was a like button for the comments!


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey, why not get in some good knitting time? They're usually not paying attention to what you're doing anyway! Lol lol!


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey, why not get in some good knitting time? They're usually not paying attention to what you're doing anyway! Lol lol!


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Just one of the reasons I love KP.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

That's cute!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

martina said:


> Proof of a woman's ability to multitask.


Amen!!!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Not offended...but to me, it's, 'I'm so bored, I think I'll knit!'
; )


----------



## jypsiejude (Apr 3, 2011)

Absolutely hysterical. I am not married but this would probably be me if I were married. Hello, my name is Judy and I am a knitoholic!!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

nice to have a little spice in your life and KNIT too.....LOL!!


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Love it. Thanks.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Hilarious!

Hazel


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Showed my hubby...He cleared his throat and said, "I might have to think of another use for the yarn if that happened." He is not daunted!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Hmmm... I have not actually done it, but in my mind I have...


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Proof of a woman's ability to multitask.


   :shock:  :lol:   :roll:  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL LOL


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Could this really be????? We all seem to agree and we all think it's so funny.....and we all are posting about it!!!!!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Very funny, multi tasking of course.


----------



## knitter2 (Feb 19, 2012)

My husband laughed and so did I.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh Yeh!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

How funny is that...


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

I would love to send to a friend... Is there a way to copy pic?...


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

martina said:


> Proof of a woman's ability to multitask.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

Too Funny!! And it has a bit of truth to it. (I'd rather be knitting) Bahahahahaha!!


----------



## AussieKnitWit (Oct 19, 2012)

Shelly4545 said:


> I would love to send to a friend... Is there a way to copy pic?...


Right click your mouse over image and a box will appear with choices to save it as a picture (to your hard drive), or copy it (to paste in a Word document). Hope this helps. If no success send me a PM and I will email it to you.

Definitely a keeper!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Too funny. I don't think I'll show it to my hubby.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So funny.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Too funny!!!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

AussieKnitWit said:


> Right click your mouse over image and a box will appear with choices to save it as a picture (to your hard drive), or copy it (to paste in a Word document). Hope this helps. If no success send me a PM and I will email it to you.
> 
> Definitely a keeper!


Thanks ... Will have to wait to get to work on Monday.... Only have an ipad....
Thanks again...


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

Love it, funny and different.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Not at all.


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

I often wondered why my wife preferred knitting at night and got a lot done. Now I know. :lol:


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

Just woke up and found a lot of scratch marks on my back. Could it be the needles. :-D


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> That is way too funny!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

What a total hoot!


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

No offense here either. Funnnny!,,


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the good laugh. Aloha... Bev


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is so funny.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

martina said:


> Proof of a woman's ability to multitask.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Very funny!


----------



## Khloe (Jan 5, 2014)

Hillarious !


----------



## stringtoathing (Jul 6, 2014)

Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## stringtoathing (Jul 6, 2014)

Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## stringtoathing (Jul 6, 2014)

Hahahahahahahahahaha

Don't know why it triple posted.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

nanaof3 said:


> Hope this doesn't offend any one...


Boy oh boy you are giving people ideas. Any marriage counselors available.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

:lol: too funny


----------



## IslandTime (Apr 20, 2012)

Well if we weren't born multi-taskers, we'd never get any knitting time!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Boy oh boy you are giving people ideas. Any marriage counselors available.


What the hell does anyone here need counselors for who sees it as funny?

The ones that are not amused are probably not married or in a partnership anymore!!!

The healthy ones are amused!!!

My 0.18 Euros (US 2 Cents!) worth.

Regards
Andy


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

My friend says this surpasses her favourite, " beige, I think I will paint the ceiling beige"!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hilarious!


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Thats the way to do it!

Fisherwoman


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I am so glad that I posted this...It seems that it made so many people smile and laugh, which means happiness...that's what life is all about to me...making others happy.

Glad you enjoyed..


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

nanaof3 said:


> I am so glad that I posted this...It seems that it made so many people smile and laugh, which means happiness...that's what life is all about to me...making others happy.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed..


can you tell me how to email this out to a non K-P mailbox? I'd love to spread THE LAUGHTER. THANKS.


----------



## Kwithey (Jun 25, 2012)

Love it. Lol


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

I laughed ...then hit save. Haha


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sara Chana, Shelly4545 explained how to copy the picture on this thread....


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Maybe she is knitting with his back hair, haha


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

nanaof3 said:


> Sara Chana, Shelly4545 explained how to copy the picture on this thread....


Thanks, Nana.


----------



## magpie21979 (Sep 10, 2012)

lol love it


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

So funnnnny!


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Didn't work for me to copy it.

Fisherwoman


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

cute!


----------



## Geall (Nov 1, 2011)

I like it!!


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

No offence, and lots of laughs! Thanks. It is 9:00 PM and I don't believe I had laughed at all today. Now I have, thanks to you!


----------



## Zeldablu (Jun 1, 2014)

Gustav klimtd has a painting that is quite similar only she is she is quilting the quilt that covers them. I'm thinking it called the kiss. I love both! Hilarious!


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

She seems to be enjoying herself!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

circularknitter said:


> Just woke up and found a lot of scratch marks on my back. Could it be the needles. :-D


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## caligrlknits (May 6, 2013)

Lol, now that looks a bit dangerous, tee hee


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

hahahahaha


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

What do you do if you drop a stitch?


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

If she's knitting, that's not likely.....


----------



## OtherStitchinTwin (Apr 10, 2014)

That really makes me wonder what she is knitting...lol... :roll: Hope that it fits!!!... :lol:


----------



## 3Nancy3 (Aug 17, 2014)

nanaof3 said:


> Hope this doesn't offend any one...


lol lol Must be addictive!! This is a good one


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Reminds me of DH's friend complaining to him about his wife making a golf date on the phone while they were so engaged!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> Reminds me of DH's friend complaining to him about his wife making a golf date on the phone while they were so engaged!


  That's to funny!!!


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

My husband says it's me to a 't' lol

Mama


----------



## 3Nancy3 (Aug 17, 2014)

lol lol I am new here and have a feeling I will like it!!! Txs Tons for the laughs!!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

3Nancy3 said:


> lol lol I am new here and have a feeling I will like it!!! Txs Tons for the laughs!!


There is no doubt..I thought it was so funny that this thread was named..."A Little Naughty" and it's been hit on more then any other title I've ever posted...LOL... :lol:

Now what does that say about us knitters..  ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

It says: Beauty is in the eye of the beholder......or whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Sarah Chana said:


> It says: Beauty is in the eye of the beholder......or whatever floats your boat.


I forgot: it also says we like to have fun and we all have senses of humor.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sarah Chana said:


> I forgot: it also says we like to have fun and we all have senses of humor.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

CARABELLA said:


> Not in the least lol.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I, also, will show my hubby. He will get a kick out of it. He will probably say, "as long as your knitting for me" LOL


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

martina said:


> Proof of a woman's ability to multitask.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

ninie said:


> That's a step up to fantasizing! :wink:


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

No offense taken. It brought a much needed smile to my face!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

nanaof3 said:


> Hope this doesn't offend any one...


I love the face on him!


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

Funny, Funny, Funny!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I just want to know who was there to take the photo - perhaps the yarn spinner?


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

LOL Love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Too funny.


----------

